

Why Bitcoin will be banned sooner or later. - BIackSwan
http://gizmodo.com/5807416/the-underground-website-where-you-can-buy-any-drug-imaginable
This shows that perhaps the potential for bad uses are far outweigh the legitimate ones.
======
BIackSwan
A case in point where Bitcoin makes it insanely easy to do illegal activities.
Hence, the provocative title. The potential for bad uses far outweigh the good
ones.

